# Game Fair: Role Call



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

So, who's going. Our group of guys is planning on swinging down there on Saturday. I am planning on being the only tall lanky guy wearing a nodakoutdoors t-shirt. So say hi if you see me.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Our group is heading down there on the 18th... Do some shooting, buy some stuff I don't really need, have some fun...... Should be a good time!


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Ill be there both saturdays for the calling contests.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Be there sometime throughout the fair, spending money that I don't have on stuff I dont need or already have!!!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there the first Saturday.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll be down there running my dog the first weekend.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Im going there also on sat. i feel i have to go there and find something to buy, Can never have enough gear.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I will be goin the first weekend :beer:


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

One buddy and I are heading up for the first Saturday, again like most said buying stuff that we probably can't afford and don't need!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Friday I shall be there. Anyone happen to know about any deals going on there. Decoy sales etc...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll be there for sure in the Huntthenorth.com booth on the first Sunday. I advertise with Dan. Anyone who hasn't done the Duck Flurry should try it with some friends. It's fun as hell. And of course I'll be buying a few things I didn't know I needed.

I guess Mack's prairie wings wont be there this season witch sucks cause my next x girlfriend wont be back to see me either. Chick was smokin hot. Thats half the reason I wanted to visit game fair this year was to see her again.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll be working the Delta Booth on the 18th. Stop by.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I guess Mack's prairie wings wont be there this season witch sucks cause my next x girlfriend wont be back to see me either. Chick was smokin hot. Thats half the reason I wanted to visit game fair this year was to see her again.


Are you serious!? Man, I was after her cute friend. I love those Mack's girls. I won't lie, I'm a little disappointed as well.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

You can have the macks girls, I WANT THE RNT BABES!
DEFINITION OF PERFECT WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> You can have the macks girls,


Have? Are you implying I'd pick just one? Catch and release is a fun game son  . Thanks for pointing me in the direction of the RNT booth though. Are they gonna be there?


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you sure Macks wont be there because I saw the list of Avery Pro-Staffers that are gonna be there and some were listed at the Macks Booth......Maybe your next x will be there after all!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll be at Game Fair Friday - Sunday the first weekend...

Stop by and see me at the Delta Waterfowl booth!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

addictedtogeese said:


> Maybe your next x will be there after all!


Dude I hope you're right. I'll try not to get my hopes up though cause I could get hurt emotionally.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll be working at the ACC booth (American Chesapeake Club) Fri and Sat. , stop by and say hi to my dogs and me, and I'm sure I'll get yelled at for buying something my wife thinks I don't need....

You guys are lucky I got married this summer or I'd be competing with you for one of those Macks girls...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure all you guys that are going have already seen the website, but for those that haven't made plans check out the activities, maybe it will change your mind. http://www.gamefair.com


----------



## Ryan Barthel (Jul 26, 2007)

Macks will not be there this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ryan -

Welcome to the site!

Hope everything is going well for you... Stop by the booth this year and lets catch up a bit.

I thought Macks had a good showing last year, do you know why they can't make it this year?

Scott


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be in the Heartland Calls booth, hopefully both weekends. It should be a good time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3 -

If you go this year... Stop by the booth or I'll stop by and see you.

Hope all is well! We need to catch up a bit.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

We'll be down for both weekends. See you guys there. Scott, I'll stop by the Delta Booth with a cold one...or 5...for ya!

Chris


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

THEY NEVER LET THOSE RNT HOTTIES OUT OF THE SHOP AND FOR GOOD REASON. THEY WOULD ALL COMEBACK PREGNANT IF THEY WENT TO THE SHOWS. BIG TIME LOOKERS THESE GIRLS. MMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

New RNT vid. has way to much talking in it too, seems to be a common theme amongst the new vids. Buck.... big surprise to me.... good vid., not to much talking and not to much of stahl and his train note. :beer: 
Love to watch the two best callers in the world hunt though, John and Jim work those calls like magic. Can't pass up buying their vids. for that reason, still haven't seen the new zink but will buy when i get a chance.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

There was tons of hot chicks working at the Mack's store in Arkansas when I stopped there last winter. Don't they have a distribution center in MN? You would think they would be at Game Fair.


----------

